# Thieves at Boyd's in Texas City



## Sick Leave (Dec 23, 2004)

Last week, my buddy and I met with a couple of other fine fishermen at Boyd's. We all got out of our trucks and went into the store to get bait, use the restroom, etc; gone not over 10 mintues. Bad mistake - I left my boat unattended. There was one other boat that was close by with 3 guys in it but there was no suspicious activity and therefore, no need to suggest that they were the ones. However, when we came back to the boat to transfer the other guy's gear to the boat and drinks into the cooler, the entire bench seat which includes the cooler and the foam seat was GONE! Ony a vacant spot behind the steering wheel. I cried. 

I called the Boat Store to find out if there was a possibilty of it blowing out and they said they had never heard it happening to the Bay Stealth because of the design. The space is too small for it to get out from behind the console and up over the back deck, and besides, it is too heavy, even without anything in it.

Therefore, there was only one conclusion - it was stolen during the short time we were in the bait camp. I was raised that fishermen have a respect for other's property. I found out that not every fisherman grew up with the same teaching. That was a $150.00 mistake on my part. I guarantee that it will never happen again. We will always have someone posted at the boat while others are taking care of business.

Beware, there are those amongst us that have a need for other's property. Since this is such a huge bulletin board, there seems that there ought to be way for us to help each other out with a means of identifying those who have demonstrated a tendency to meddle in other's affairs. Those of you with creative minds, CREATE A WAY. 

We need to look out for each other, keep aware of our surroundings and notify each of other at the bait camp and at the launch when something appears to be awry and out of the unusual. We need to always be in a posture to lend a helping hand, etc. I know that this experience has increased my awareness of my surroundings and to keep watch out for other's property.

After a long trip to the Boat Store to get another cooler and to order the seat cushion, I am ready to attack the bay system again.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

What a bad start to a day of fishing. Sorry to hear about it. Maybe a "Stolen" sticky post at the top of the TTMB board or another subject all together where TTMBers could post stolen items for others to be on the lookout for?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Sick, its sad to say that we cant trust our fellow fisherman these days but you have to keep an eye on your gear every minute or it *WILL* walk.

Former~sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I hate to say it, but you to be on guard as soon as you exit I-45. They seem to congregate around the Dike though. I heard about a proposal to make you pay to get onto the Dike. Criminals seem to avoid areas where they have to make an investment to rob.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

There are definitely opportunistic thieves out there that don't value our stuff as much as we do. I'm sure it happens every day.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

Sure they value our stuff. That's why they steal it. They know the value! I had a buddy have everything lifted at a bait shop on Toledo. Rainy day and he was the only one there. Went in to get a hamburger and didn't think anything about it. One truck drives up and wouldn't you know it when the guy came into the store he looked at the guy and thought to himself he should go check on his gear but didn't. When his burger was done he got it to go and went out to his truck to find that all his gear including the brand new pedastal seats had been taken. He didn't have anything left to fish with. In essence he took a 400.00 four hour drive. Always watch your stuff cause you never know.


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

they should be taken offshore and used as a topwater in my opinion. nothing worse than a thief. they would be handless if they lived in the middle east.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Would you go to the 3rd ward with your boat geared out and park outside a Stop&Go????*



Beware said:


> *there are those amongst us that have a need for other's property*[/color]. Since this is such a huge bulletin board, there seems that there ought to be way for us to help each other out with a means of identifying those who have demonstrated a tendency to meddle in other's affairs. Those of you with creative minds, *CREATE A WAY*.


Those of us with creative minds watch our stuff. Especially if you are on the Texas City Dike. 
Were your rods stolen or just your cooler seat????? If all you lost on the dike was a bunch of drinks feel lucky.

I would hope that no one amoungst us is your thief and I would be will'n to bet they are not; maybe you could *create your own way* by staying outside with the boat while going inside Boyd's of all places....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laters


----------



## sandy (May 3, 2005)

I heard Hall's Bayou is another but what place is not. Just last week my Ford door Handle was bent where somebody tried to break in. All I had in the truck is a 10.00 CB. I would be glad to give it them if I knew they weren't going to screw up my door handle.
I'll be locking my boat trailer to my truck when I have it at a dock.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

TCD man that is a bad area anyhow. Has gotten worse over the years.
Hate you got took.. The theives are anywhere you go.
Not going to name a name on here but, CB had a xtra handheld gps stolen last year and we knew who it was but, as they say you didn't see it happen but, you just know he was the only one on the boat at the time took right from a gear bag.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I hate people like that. Some guy was messin around my dads truck lookin at his new penns and my dad started yellin at him to get away.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

My grandfather has an engine stolen from his boat several years ago while he was wading. He had to find someone to tow him back. Needless to say he was sick as could be and surprised at the coldhearted nature of some guys. He used a 25 HP evenrude to make short trips across cuts and such cause he loved to wade.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

*Cooler will fly out!!*

I hate thieves as much as the next guy. I have a construction business and we've lost plenty of equipment that we make a living with.(that's REAL sorry).
That said, I've had the cooler seat in my Bay Stealth blow up over the flip-flop and wedge in front of the motor. It probably had about 15 lbs of stuff in it. Luckily I saw it go over in the mirror and stopped before it left for good. Now it stays strapped. FYI.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My bro and I went into wendy in Galveston years ago. lock our gear in my truck and came out to find it gone. about a $500 loss. scumbags are everywhere.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

The world is changing more everyday.
To bad it is not for the better.


----------



## charbonpark (Jun 14, 2004)

tx city is loaded with thugs. believe that. it's the locals that you have to worry about preying on the tourists. I was almost robbed at an atm there but I was paying attention and managed to get away.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Be aware thieves are opportunists and have been known to strike at San Luis, Fat Boy's, along the levee @ Tx. City and also a personal friend at Seabrook. They know fishermen have valuables such as cell phones, cash, etc. They also know some rods/reels are quite expensive. My friend left his rod/reel in the bed of his truck yesterday @ Surfside Jetty where we had stopped to check the water. He said, " we'll only be gone a couple minutes." I told him it only takes a minute and I wanted to lock my two rods/reels up. They retail @ over $700.00 for the two and I cannot afford the risk. Sorry about your loss Sickleave. Green tides 'n black spots.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Where did you go to get you're box and seat cushion replaced? After being hit by the thieves did the day turn better by catching fish?


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

i't sure would be nice to catch one of these guy's in the act maybe we could take his fishing after that


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about your loss! I had a similar incident April of 04'. 
Same MO, Meet up with some buddies, we all went into Boyds together thinking it would be ok. When I came back out and went to the boat A rod was hanging half way out of the boat and my tackle bag, waders and boots as well as my wade aid were all missing. 
It look like a grab and run that was cut short by some one pulling in or coming out of the store because they left the rods hanging out of the boat. What really gets me is the there were others pulling up when were in the store and no one saw a thing.


----------



## FlyMan (Oct 21, 2004)

Had a guy trying to break into the back of my truck. He didn't hear me come up behind him from fishing one of the local streams. I hit him in his hand with my wading staff and broke his hand. (At least that is what he said I did?" I told him he was lucky I didn't shoot him first and then break his hand. Can't stand a thiaf. 
A few years back we had a couple breaking into cars and trucks along the river up here. They were stealing all the fishing equipment and anything else left in the cars and trucks while the fishermen were on the river fishing. The local cops set them up and caught them red handed. They placed a car at a site and had an officer up on a hill watching it from cover. He called two other cars in whan he saw them start trying to break into the car. They said they had over 8 thousand in there truck in stolen goods. Out of state people that are a guest of the state for 8 years now.  Maybe the cops there should do this at those places were people are being hit? Amazing how that type of thing stops when the word gets out that a few of them have gone to jail. Ron

IWIWFIT


----------



## texas beachmaster (May 23, 2005)

*This isnt a new thing*

Some yeaars back at Galveston yacht basin in one season we lost two trailers and a ford pickup with trailer locked on to it. We had a 24' Formula to put on trailer and they kept stealing the trailers. After that year we bought 36' trawler
and kept it at bridge harbor. but everyone can tell the story of stolen tackle and boats if they stick around awhile.


----------



## Eastwood (Jul 20, 2004)

*Locks*

I agree. Lock everything you can (trailers, small outboards). If they really want it and have enough time, they're going to get it anyhow, but it WILL slow down the amateur scumbags.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

*Sting Operation?*

Maybe 2cool fisherman should encourage the TC police to set up a sting operation at different hot spots on the dike. A little pressure on the business folks wouldn't hurt either. By pressure, I mean enlisting them to encourage the sting operation....Just a thought.

Best way to catch a thief is to bait a trap with goodies he is looking for!!!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

know I know why I carry my 40 with me. I hate theives


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I launch from the texas city **** all the time. Every week to be exact. One thing I have noticed is that the police don't patrol it much at all. I finally saw one on sunday afternoon, but that was only because it was so crowded. There are bums walking around that **** quite often. Every once and a while they will come to me and ask for money. You know they are checking things out while nobody is around. So far I've been lucky, but actually this past sunday I dropped my buddy off at his truck at Mcdonalds in baycliff only to find out his truck was broken into. They only took a carton of cigs, but nonetheless. 
I normally get bait at Boyd's and will definitely not leave my boat alone again. Thanks for sharing your story to help others and we all just need to keep our eyes open for any suspicious activity.
Thanks again!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

sorry to hear that , that area is bad . but it can happen anywhere, i think most people are good except for that one bad apple..


----------

